# Intel Wireless 7260 firmware nightmare

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Since recent kernels and/or linux-firmware, I have constant disconnections on my Intel Wireless 7260 card.

I tried different firmware versions, but it becomes worse and worse with newer firmware versions.

I see that the problem is detected on other Linux distributions, and is quite recent, but I don't have any clue which firmware to use with a 3.19 kernel...

iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode and iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode don't seem to work. 10 is less worse than 12...

And kernel 3.19 complains about iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode being too old, but still loaded

Does anyone have the same issue and has a workaround? 

Thanks for reading  :Smile: 

----------

## anifinder

I have the same issue on 7260. Running 3.19 with -12 ucode now, but 2.4 GHz wifi hasn't been great since I was running ~3.14 and whatever the associated ucode was. I agree that it's gotten worse recently, though.

It seems to get worse when there's a lot of traffic on the 2.4 GHz band from other clients or several active APs in the area. I've had some luck moving my own AP to quieter channels, but this is obviously not workable in general.

I don't have a solution, but this appears to be a recent, related bug report on the firmware bug tracker: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93431

----------

## geki

JFYI, kernel <3.18 is not recommended for intel wifis wrt https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56581

----------

## xaviermiller

Thank you for the informations! At least the problem is reported.

Meanwhile, I will stuck with iwlwifi-7600-9.ucode firmware, which is more stable: there are some disconnects, but they are less frequents, and more, the wifi automatically reconnects.

----------

